# E.L.F available in Australia



## xLongLashesx (Mar 2, 2010)

so I went in to a random chemist today, and lo and behold... they had an ELF stand! Has anyone else seen it available to buy here?

I flipped out but had a look and some of the brushes didn't look so hot, I was expecting great things after hearing all the raves on youtube.


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 2, 2010)

Bounce bounce bounce...

Where and what chemist? I would love to try more of their stuff but the shipping from overseas bites. And its ridiculous that ELF website doesn't ship to Australia.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 2, 2010)

Are you in Melbourne?

It was a cheapy chemist on Warrigal rd at the Ashburton shops, just down from Holmesglen TAFE.

Everything was $3.95, they had some brushes and some makeup like the little eyeshadow palettes and twist up lip glosses.


----------



## dopista (Mar 4, 2010)

Yup ELF is definately in Australia.. I have seen their tiny product rack in a random chemist.. I picked up a brush for around 3 bucks which I use for my paintpots.. does the job quite well considering the price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. However, when I swatched some of the other products I was not too impressed.. the blushes/face powders seemed too chalky.. and the lip stuff selection was tiny.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 4, 2010)

ELF has been in Australia for a few years, I first saw it at my local K-Mart about 4 years ago. I haven't seen it there recently though.


----------



## indybrat (Mar 9, 2010)

I just saw it in the local chemist today.  I got the mirror compact for $3.95 so now I can stop carrying my studio fix around just for the mirror.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG are you guys serious?! I WANT SOME ELF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm in brisbane & have not seen any! Anyone from Brisbane but have seen ELF lurking around?


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 10, 2010)

Check K-Mart vintageroses


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roLLerGrrL* 

 
_Check K-Mart vintageroses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm in Brisbane too, I can check redcliffe/Kipparing/Margate/North Lakes places. Kmart and Terry White chemists


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roLLerGrrL* 

 
_Check K-Mart vintageroses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I WILL! thanks hun!


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 15, 2010)

No E.L.F at Margate Terry White. Hopefully check out Kmart tonight.



Edit: checked Kipparing Kmart - no go I'm afraid. 

Anyone else having luck?


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 16, 2010)

I checked Indooroopilly Kmart! No luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sighs

I think there isn't one in toowong too! I sorta did a really quick browse!


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 16, 2010)

He he he, I don't know about you but when I popped into Kmart, I had my partner and daughter with me. I was power walking through the aisles and they asked what I was looking for. I answered a brand called ELF. That set the little one screaming through the aisles calling out for the elves and finally reporting back that there were no elves in Kmart. God it was cute!

She's 11, very tall, slender and elfen like herself so it gave us the chuckles for ages afterward.


----------



## tacobelle88 (Nov 23, 2010)

yyaayyyy ELF is back in australia although its only a small range i think im still inclined to buy it from the u.s website and get it mail forwarded it on
  	----> www.elfcosmetics.com.au


----------



## eurocentrix (Dec 3, 2010)

I went to buy the Bourjois Healthy Mix foundation at Chadstone Target with two kids, both under 4. My 2.5yr old son ended up looking like TinMan from Wizard of Oz, covered in mineral swatches and my daughter shoplifted 2 lip glosses I had to go back and return (they were Australis after all, joking)!! Why WHY Why do they keep swatches in kids reach? Never again, seriously.


----------



## missah (Jun 12, 2011)

You could order it on the american website and find a nice Makeupalley swapper to send it to you! Since a flat rate envelope is only $14. I've got a MUA friend whos sending me $100 worth of elf stuff. Also, which brushes did you find? The normal ones arent too good but the studio ones are supposed to rival some high end ones! Not MAC but some other ones^^


----------



## christinaz (Mar 10, 2014)

Just in case no one knows yet...Kmart now stocks ELF nationally from February 2014. It doesn't have the full range but enough to try the product out. Prices probably double to what they are in the states but still cheap enough.


----------



## christinaz (Mar 10, 2014)

ELF in Australia that is!


----------



## Bmorelyketip (Sep 7, 2014)

christinaz said:


> Just in case no one knows yet...Kmart now stocks ELF nationally from February 2014. It doesn't have the full range but enough to try the product out. Prices probably double to what they are in the states but still cheap enough.


  Hmmm...now I just need to find a Kmart close to me.


----------

